# Moving shrimps to another aquarium



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll be moving 8 Crystal Black shrimps residing for 3 months now in a 11 lts aquarium at work to my home. There r a few reasons for that.
I cannot control the temp.at work on saturdays n holidays we've entered spring n nearing passover alongwith that comes the temp.swings.

I have 1 two weeks berried female the aquarium is 50 % RO and 50% tap water. What things I should take into considertaion while moving them. The aquarium I'm moving them into is much bigger i.e.34 lts net well planted its been in cycle 5 weeks and last week added 2 pearl blue shrimps who r living alongwith 1 bridgesi apple snail n 4 nerite snails who've been living there for 3 weeks. The water parameters r fine I change water 30 percent every week. I'll change water before moving in the aquarium at home before accimilating the black crystal shrimps this way I'll avoid causing any further changes/stress for atleast another week.


Tips for successful transfer will help a lot to avoid mistakes n deaths.

I'm not in favor of moving berried shrimps but I have no choice coz she'll die anyways due to heat. I still haven't recd.the fan I ordered from ebay 2 weeks ago.The temp.at my office aquarium is 22 degrees at home it'll be 22-23 degrees.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think the best approach would have been to bring a big fish bag and take as much water as you can with you.
When you get home, put them in a bucket and do a drip acclimitization. Pretty much exactly the same as if you just bought the fish and need to slow acclimitize them.
By that, I mean slowly drip water from your main tank into the bucket till the water is doubled. Then take out 80% of the water from the bucket. Let the water drip again. By then, they should in 90% new water. Then dump the entire bucket into the new tank.
One thing you should note, it doesn't mater all that much if your substrate is different as the water will swing anyway. If the condition in the new tank is not favourable for the baby shrimps. You won't get any shrimplets

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I used the drip method to move my CRS, but be careful if the new tank isnt cycled enough, you might get a spike in nitrates. So I suggest feeding sparingly for a while and keeping lots of mosses and other plants in the tank for them to forage on.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I moved them yesterday accimilated for 6 hrs in the evening. Today morning all seem to be fine 7 Black crystals the berried one came out this morning to eat shirakura ebi dama. Her eggs r still black n not greyish so she has atleast 2-3 weeks. 
The tank is fully cycled for 5 weeks checked the parameters. The tanks has plants like Java fern narrow leaf, Marisela Minuta, Cryptocoryne wenditii green and brown, Sagittaria Subulata, Ludwigia Repens. Also 2 blue pearl shrimps r living in that tank for a week along with nerite n apple snails.
I cannot add moss eventhough the driftwood was boiled in hot water for 5 hrs with coarse salt, washed under running water n kept submerged in a bucket for 8 days then added to the tank, its smelling strange. Reminds me of kerosene when I got it out of water yesterday. I can see small cotton like fungus on a few edges. So I''ll keep it in the tank and hopefully the shrimps, bridgesi apple snail and nerite snails feast on the fungus. I'll check a week later during water change if its not smelling n fungus disappears then I'll tie the flame moss which is waiting anxiously in a smaller aquarium.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

*moving*

just moved
What i did was do not do anything with your aquarium setup. Just reduce the amount of water in the tank to the point you could carry it. Remember do not remove any plants this will be too stressful for the shrimps, removing and putting the plants back. Once transfered use drip method to fill the tank. If you are moving CRS be sure that the temperature of the water before removing it will be the same as the temp your are putting back. If you want to lower the temp just put a frozen bottle of water. I had some berried female, it didn't affect them when the transfered.

dp


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thnx for the tips. I surely did not change anything in the set up, pull out plants or anything else. The temp.is a 1-2 degrees higher than at my office. I know moving plants after accimililating shrimps makes them jumpy, I'm very careful with the berried one. I accimilated very slowly n they seem to be doing fine. Hope I'll have new shrimplets in 2-3 weeks.


----------

